# The Ongoing Adventures of Jamie !



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

She is so adorable!


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Love her!! Such a cutie.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

That's the way we were with Rogan last year. They're not old enough to know this isn't their normal and love snuffling around in it. What's fun for them here is the tracks left behind overnight.

Mr Fox, Mrs Coyote and Ms rabbit can't hide their visits any more 

Jamie will have a blast!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

violetmd said:


> Love her!! Such a cutie.


Millie's first winter too ! What does she think ?


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Silly question maybe but I really don't remember with Egan or Visa ...is it normal for her to have a knobby knee joint in front legs just above the pastern ? She's not down on them ... just the joint sticks out some. Probably normal growth but thought I would ask.
I think I'm feeding a bit much also...she's kind of a butterball !


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Yep- normal. It's prominence can be used to loosely judge how much growing they've got left to do. They're gone by full maturity, which is probably why it looks kind of out of place.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> Millie's first winter too ! What does she think ?


She loves it and gets the zoomies now every time she's in the backyard!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The knobs are totally normal. She's a cutie!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

David Winners said:


> The knobs are totally normal. She's a cutie!


There's a joke in there somewhere ! lol


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

But wait there's more....
For a second I thought she might shovel for me...








but nope just a taste test








The previous tenants left behind that blue pipe thingy(?) in the background so I hauled it to the middle of the yard to see what she could do with it . Now when we go out she offers up "pipe crawling" on her own to get treats. Smarty pants !



































"nuffin like a hotub cause I'mma pooped after eatin twigs, chasin' leaves n' bitin' moms ankles"


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

She’s seriously gorgeous what a nice expression!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

January said:


> She’s seriously gorgeous what a nice expression!


Ya she's like "did you see that mom? I did it !"


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

She is very pretty and I can not wait to see her as she grows!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

I've been getting creative. I didn't realize how much fun junk there was in the yard. Like this metal panel from my gazebo. Do I see some agility in her future ? lol, She loves going up/on/over/under/through things.
Disclaimer: yes I'm careful and everything is low


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My obstacle course was built entirely out of free stuff


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Putting that grate on something at each end and making an exit ramp will help with your pup's confidence by gradually increasing the height. There are all kinds of obstacles that can help with confidence at home like sitting in/on random objects, going through/under tunnel like spaces. Exposure/strange noises to loud noises, etc.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

3 months


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

EgansMom said:


> I've been getting creative. I didn't realize how much fun junk there was in the yard. Like this metal panel from my gazebo. Do I see some agility in her future ? lol, She loves going up/on/over/under/through things.
> Disclaimer: yes I'm careful and everything is low
> View attachment 566824
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> 3 months
> 
> View attachment 566833


Can he climb the ladder completely?


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

David Winners said:


> 3 months
> 
> View attachment 566833


Show off ! lol
Actually it's good to know I'm not asking too much of her. Perhaps even too little.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

EgansMom said:


> Show off ! lol
> Actually it's good to know I'm not asking too much of her. Perhaps even too little.


Check out Stonnie Dennis on YouTube


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Check out Stonnie Dennis on YouTube


Ya I already checked out his groovy small obstacle course. It looked like a blast. We will be getting heavy snow soon I'm sure but in the spring I totally want to McGyver a course in the backyard.
I love being creative and making stuff out of other things (and I'm handy with power tools) .... she loves playing in /on/under/over things. Match made in heaven.
I knew I was in trouble the first night she was home and figured out how to go down the stairs. Before anyone freaks I was right with her in case anything went awry and it was 6 stairs. I figured why not let her try if she wanted. Now she's a pro and I taught her to not leap the last step.
Then I noticed that she thought jumping back and forth over the kitchen bar stool leg supports was great fun ! So I incorporated the sawhorse table legs from Ikea and have a teeny kitchen course! 
Ya, this is what I do with my Friday nights.lol
She's a bit of an odd duck but hilarious.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Jamie 11wks 20lbs . She's already starting to look like a little grown up


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Agility whether structured or just natural obstacles builds confidence. I don't push pups but I actively encourage exploration. Something for you to think about. 
Shadow improved by leaps and bounds when we put up the agility equipment and started climbing rocks. It's a positive experience that broadens their world and there is no failure. It's win win.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Agility whether structured or just natural obstacles builds confidence. I don't push pups but I actively encourage exploration. Something for you to think about.
> Shadow improved by leaps and bounds when we put up the agility equipment and started climbing rocks. It's a positive experience that broadens their world and there is no failure. It's win win.


Also gets the pup used to standing on different surfaces, heights, textures, can improve balance and much more. 100% agreed!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Agility whether structured or just natural obstacles builds confidence. I don't push pups but I actively encourage exploration. Something for you to think about.
> Shadow improved by leaps and bounds when we put up the agility equipment and started climbing rocks. It's a positive experience that broadens their world and there is no failure. It's win win.


I totally plan to do something for the spring. Either buy stuff or build stuff. It seems to be something she really enjoys. She's not super drivey but really seems to enjoy exploring/climbing/under/over different things. I think just like kids they all have some "natural talents" so I want to play on what she enjoys ! 
I think she would probably enjoy some nose work too but I'll be honest...I don't have the first clue how to teach that. 
If anyone has a good vid link for how to progress through the teaching levels of scent detection that would be great.
Maybe I'm nuts but she often seems to sniff a pattern in the backyard...I wonder if it's the rabbits we have here. 
She plays her own detection games.lol. She will hide her pigs ears in odd places and come back to find them later. 
The funniest was when she pushed all my video games to the back of the shelf so she could stash a pigs ear and her ball there. Makin' herself right at home. Her personality is coming out and she's fascinating and hilarious.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

EgansMom said:


> I totally plan to do something for the spring. Either buy stuff or build stuff. It seems to be something she really enjoys. She's not super drivey but really seems to enjoy exploring/climbing/under/over different things. I think just like kids they all have some "natural talents" so I want to play on what she enjoys !
> I think she would probably enjoy some nose work too but I'll be honest...I don't have the first clue how to teach that.
> If anyone has a good vid link for how to progress through the teaching levels of scent detection that would be great.
> Maybe I'm nuts but she often seems to sniff a pattern in the backyard...I wonder if it's the rabbits we have here.
> ...


David has some Valor videos that might help get you started. @David Winners 
As for agility, climbing snow banks or rocks or log piles, walking on stone walls, climbing on old tires. You don't need equipment, just go explore.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> climbing snow banks or rocks or log piles, walking on stone walls, climbing on old tires. You don't need equipment, just go explore.


Yes, I do seize what ever is around. So far tree stumps,rocks, bleachers (lowest) etc. Anything interesting we come across.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

All free stuff






Check for Nosework videos on Leerburg. Andrew Ramsey has a series that is easy to follow. I wouldn't suggest trying to follow my method by watching my couple of videos. They are not comprehensive by any means.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> Yes, I do seize what ever is around. So far tree stumps,rocks, bleachers (lowest) etc. Anything interesting we come across.


Nate Schoemer has a series on indication and all of that which maybe of use to watch. He breaks it down and makes it fun for the dog as it should be. Definitely take a look


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

SuperAndre said:


> Nate Schoemer has a series on indication and all of that which maybe of use to watch. He breaks it down and makes it fun for the dog as it should be. Definitely take a look


All detection training is as positive and rewarding as possible for the dog. Anything else is very counter productive.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> All detection training is as positive and rewarding as possible for the dog. Anything else is very counter productive.


Agreed. That’s why I suggested it. Unless you think he trains it poorly?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

SuperAndre said:


> Agreed. That’s why I suggested it. Unless you think he trains it poorly?


No idea. Is it a comprehensive, step by step program? A general idea of how to teach detection is fine if you are just playing around with it, but if you want to trial or actually work the dog, I suggest working with a trainer or at least following a program designed by an experienced trainer.

Depends on your goals.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

EgansMom said:


> I totally plan to do something for the spring. Either buy stuff or build stuff. It seems to be something she really enjoys. She's not super drivey but really seems to enjoy exploring/climbing/under/over different things. I think just like kids they all have some "natural talents" so I want to play on what she enjoys !
> I think she would probably enjoy some nose work too but I'll be honest...I don't have the first clue how to teach that.
> If anyone has a good vid link for how to progress through the teaching levels of scent detection that would be great.
> Maybe I'm nuts but she often seems to sniff a pattern in the backyard...I wonder if it's the rabbits we have here.
> ...


Fenzi Dog Sports offers NW courses:








Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - N101S: NW101 - Introduction to Nosework


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com





Dave Kroyer also has an NW course:








Videos | Dave Kroyer - Handling, training and coaching in the areas of IGP, Ring Sport, Police K9, AKC Obedience, Nosework, Agility, SAR, and AKC Tracking


Dave Kroyer is excited to present to you our new 'Online Video Lessons and Lectures'. These are actual 5-10 minute lessons on different exercises, disciplines, topics, and FAQ's.




www.davekroyer.com





You don't have to go build super fancy high end obstacles. I bought a small kiddie pool and threw in some plastic bottles and put my pup's meal in it and let him push around through the bottles to get it. I started out with an empty pool, then put a few bottles in and kept adding in more until it was full, you can also buy those plastic ball pit balls as well. I also just put random stuff on the ground for him to transverse, like some pvc pipes, tarps, boards, metal ex-pen panels, boxes, just whatever I had around that provided a novel experience. 

I made this for Guy when he was a pup just from stuff I had around:


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

But wait...there's more
12wks
Homemade flirt pole. I'm rather broke atm.


















I dropped the camera and got the lens wet but it turned out really cool !
That look is "are you ok mom or do I need to call for professional help ?" lol






















































My co pilot. Before anyone freaks ...she gets the front seat for very small trips (like around the block) and she does much better there. My whole goal was to teach her that car rides can be fun and the car is not just a big nausea inducing vomit machine. When she gets more comfortable and confident she will be in back with a harness.
The thing on her collar is a night light. At night I say "come on E.T ...let's go!".









Overall she is making progress and I'm proud of her. As some of you may know barky dogs are her Achilles heel. I ran her through her luring positions in the driveway last night (with prime rib) while the little yapper across the street carried on. She did great. I wanted to jump on the opportunity before the neighbor took in his yapper so I had to move fast. So here is crazy lady in her track pants and pajama top and no jacket working her GSD puppy in the driveway at 9pm !
It was something to see. lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

My neighbors were always hugely entertained by my pajama antics with puppies. Some brought popcorn!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

EgansMom said:


> But wait...there's more
> 12wks
> Homemade flirt pole. I'm rather broke atm.
> View attachment 567616
> ...


Those are some cool looking seats you have there. She must be living it up getting prime rib.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> Those are some cool looking seats you have there. She must be living it up getting prime rib.


I bought the seat covers off Amazon...the car did however come with the manual "How to Fit a Full Grown GSD in Your Used Cherry Red Saturn Ion Coupe" lol
Prime rib trumps scary shrill barky poodle mixes !


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Product Listing | Greenhawk 

Lunge whips are easily made into flirt poles and can be had at reasonable prices from any tack shop, if you are interested. 
Nothing against home made stuff, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

EgansMom said:


> I bought the seat covers off Amazon...the car did however come with the manual "How to Fit a Full Grown GSD in Your Used Cherry Red Saturn Ion Coupe" lol
> Prime rib trumps scary shrill barky poodle mixes !


I’d certainly deal with a barky poodle mix for some prime rib.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> I’d certainly deal with a barky poodle mix for some prime rib.


I'd get down on my hands and knees and dog fight with barky poodle for some nice med/rare prime !


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't had prime rib in years! I'd battle the barky poodle cross for some! 
Mutt better be careful, you keep serving up prime rib and he may have gang trouble!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

One of these days when Jamie grows up she is going to be soooo embarrassed that she was scared of a 15'ish lb poodle mix
The universe really wants her to learn this lesson. We went for a walk in the field yesterday and some houses back onto it...and in one of the backyards...you guessed it ...barky small dog.
Then today we drove to the pet store...car pulls into lot beside us...yep, barky yorkie mix !


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ha! Shadow is scared of new garbage cans, Jamie's got no worries.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Ha! Shadow is scared of new garbage cans, Jamie's got no worries.


Old ones are okay ? lmao
So you have to drive around rural areas hunting for "vintage garbage can" stores ?


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

The homemade flirt pole is truly my new best friend !


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tired puppies is good puppies!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She is so cute! That pipe is a good toy for now, but before she gets big enough to get stuck inside, I would cap off the ends and use it with other objects to make a Stonnie “short course.” I would love to have things like that to use with my dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

EgansMom said:


> Old ones are okay ? lmao
> So you have to drive around rural areas hunting for "vintage garbage can" stores ?


Lol! Neighbors got new garbage cans a bit ago. First time they put them out Shadow froze in the middle of the street and wouldn't move. We had to stand there while she worked through it. Eventually she decided since I wouldn't let her bolt we better go say hi. 
And don't even get me started on the blow up Rudolph across the street!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Lol! Neighbors got new garbage cans a bit ago. First time they put them out Shadow froze in the middle of the street and wouldn't move. We had to stand there while she worked through it. Eventually she decided since I wouldn't let her bolt we better go say hi.
> And don't even get me started on the blow up Rudolph across the street!


I can't blame her...blow up Rudolph is just creepy dude ! 
Good for her being brave and befriending the cans !


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

So Jamie's latest trick has been throwing around her water dish when it's half full...so thinking I would outsmart her I put her water in the super heavy huge ceramic insert from my crock pot. No way she can pick that up right ? She still outsmarted me because .....now it's a kiddie pool.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The water dish phase! So much fun. What girl doesn't want an indoor pool?


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> The water dish phase! So much fun. What girl doesn't want an indoor pool?


Thank you so much. So glad my water bowl tribulations bring you amusement. lol
I have two choices:
1. install a drain in the kitchen floor
2. put out dipping sauce size tiny bowls of water 38 times per day
Hmmm ...what to do ?


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

😂 she is so cute. What an intelligent expression! Have you guys gone to Home Depot?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

EgansMom said:


> Thank you so much. So glad my water bowl tribulations bring you amusement. lol
> I have two choices:
> 1. install a drain in the kitchen floor
> 2. put out dipping sauce size tiny bowls of water 38 times per day
> Hmmm ...what to do ?


Boot tray. Dollarama. $2. 
If you have the money put one of these on said boot tray.
Van Ness Stainless Steel No Tip Bowl .47L | Walmart Canada


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

January said:


> 😂 she is so cute. What an intelligent expression! Have you guys gone to Home Depot?


That's a joke right ??
Sorry. You would have had to have read the other thread. The short answer is no not again.
The longer answer is from now on I do things according to what she is showing me she is ready to do. All I succeeded in doing was making her frightened of going into stores.
Now I have to take a few steps back and I have my work cut out for me. She got out of the car at the pet store today but when I picked her up to approach the store she started trembling. Back in the car she was put immediately. I am not pushing her. Especially right now when everything/everyone in regards to shopping has stressed out covid vibe.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

EgansMom said:


> That's a joke right ??


It wasn’t intended to be. I was curious if you had tried going back. I don’t keep sharp tabs on every storyline on here.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

January said:


> It wasn’t intended to be. I was curious if you had tried going back. I don’t keep sharp tabs on every storyline on here.


Sorry. Not your fault. Just fed up that Home Depot seems to be the gold standard test of nerves for a young puppy.
I am also very upset with myself because I really think if I had just let her grow up some and gain some confidence stores would have been a non issue.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

EgansMom said:


> Sorry. Not your fault. Just fed up that Home Depot seems to be the gold standard test of nerves for a young puppy.
> I am also very upset with myself because I really think if I had just let her grow up some and gain some confidence stores would have been a non issue.


Not my gold standard FWIW, just genuinely want you both to succeed and I remember your post creating quite a bit of discussion.  She looks and sounds lovely, I’m sure it will be just a stepping stone on a great journey.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

EgansMom said:


> So Jamie's latest trick has been throwing around her water dish when it's half full...so thinking I would outsmart her I put her water in the super heavy huge ceramic insert from my crock pot. No way she can pick that up right ? She still outsmarted me because .....now it's a kiddie pool.


If there's one thing young bear did I'm glad Cion doesn't, it is this. I remember my friend saying Greg have you seen this? I look in the kitchen and the floor is covered in water. He is the only dog I've had this happen with.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

She is adorable! 
I feel like I am getting all the puppy cuteness without having my arm or leg chewed on, thank you 😁 
Hard to believe that such a cute little thing would want to gnaw on your body parts...

She looks like a busy active little girl, very healthy!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

January said:


> Not my gold standard FWIW, just genuinely want you both to succeed and I remember your post creating quite a bit of discussion.  She looks and sounds lovely, I’m sure it will be just a stepping stone on a great journey.


She really is very smart and very sweet natured. I scared the willies out of her about stores and really regret that. She has very quickly gotten over the more minor things that spooked her at first and I think barky dogs and stores will ultimately be okay too.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> If there's one thing young bear did I'm glad Cion doesn't, it is this. I remember my friend saying Greg have you seen this? I look in the kitchen and the floor is covered in water. He is the only dog I've had this happen with.


On the bright side...it seems unlikely that when the warm weather comes she will be afraid of swimming. Also that she tries to jump in the tub with me


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

GSDchoice said:


> She is adorable!
> I feel like I am getting all the puppy cuteness without having my arm or leg chewed on, thank you 😁
> Hard to believe that such a cute little thing would want to gnaw on your body parts...
> 
> She looks like a busy active little girl, very healthy!


I am amazed at how strong she is for a 12 wk old puppy. This chair is piled with my sofa cushions (she was chewing) and has a throw with strings hanging down. She grabs a string and drags the chair and all the stuff piled on it clear across the living room for "fun". She has a wicked grip and is very determined !


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

EgansMom said:


> On the bright side...it seems unlikely that when the warm weather comes she will be afraid of swimming. Also that she tries to jump in the tub with me


Mine usually change their mind after I’ve let them in.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

EgansMom said:


> So Jamie's latest trick has been throwing around her water dish when it's half full...so thinking I would outsmart her I put her water in the super heavy huge ceramic insert from my crock pot. No way she can pick that up right ? She still outsmarted me because .....now it's a kiddie pool.


Yah I could have told you that wouldn't work out lol
We have large ceramic dog food bowls, very heavy..... Rogan carried his to me in another room at 12 weeks old


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

EgansMom said:


> That's a joke right ??
> Sorry. You would have had to have read the other thread. The short answer is no not again.
> The longer answer is from now on I do things according to what she is showing me she is ready to do. All I succeeded in doing was making her frightened of going into stores.
> Now I have to take a few steps back and I have my work cut out for me. She got out of the car at the pet store today but when I picked her up to approach the store she started trembling. Back in the car she was put immediately. I am not pushing her. Especially right now when everything/everyone in regards to shopping has stressed out covid vibe.


Just a small thing but if she started to get nervous approaching the pet store, I would have put her down did a 90 degree for a pleasant little walk or something else she enjoyed or just backed up and let her observe from a ways back that nothing bad happens there. THEN back in the car so as not associate the undesired behavior with the reward (what she wanted, back to safety in the car). 

There's a middle ground to bucking her up and entering the store. This is a variation of getting in the car and hanging out and letting them back out for a dog scared of the car or leaving the house and coming back in 1 minute later over and over for a dog with separation anxiety. It's like a micro-does of whatever ails them without giving fully in to the issue.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Just a small thing but if she started to get nervous approaching the pet store, I would have put her down did a 90 degree for a pleasant little walk or something else she enjoyed or just backed up and let her observe from a ways back that nothing bad happens there. THEN back in the car so as not associate the undesired behavior with the reward (what she wanted, back to safety in the car).
> 
> There's a middle ground to bucking her up and entering the store. This is a variation of getting in the car and hanging out and letting them back out for a dog scared of the car or leaving the house and coming back in 1 minute later over and over for a dog with separation anxiety. It's like a micro-does of whatever ails them without giving fully in to the issue.


Thank you that's very helpful. I had been replaying it in my mind for that very same reason and trying to come up with a re adjusted plan but I am crazy puppy worn out and sometimes when we are tired our brain (or just my brain) doesn't connect the dots


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> Yah I could have told you that wouldn't work out lol
> We have large ceramic dog food bowls, very heavy..... Rogan carried his to me in another room at 12 weeks old


I got rude the ceramic bowls pretty early on with Bear. He grabbed one and threw it down the stairs. He then tried to bring the broken pieces back upstairs.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> I got rude the ceramic bowls pretty early on with Bear. He grabbed one and threw it down the stairs. He then tried to bring the broken pieces back upstairs.


Heart attack moment !


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

EgansMom said:


> Heart attack moment !


This is what I came home to. Some blood and broken glass. Also a puppy who was no worse for the wear.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

David Winners said:


> Check for Nosework videos on Leerburg. Andrew Ramsey has a series that is easy to follow.


I took nosework classes with Andrew for a few months, several years ago. It was around the time I started taking flyball classes with Halo and I decided to devote my training time to that instead. But Halo and I make a brief appearance on one of Andrew’s DVDs. I can’t recall if it was the first or second in the series, but if you see a sable longcoat that’s my girl. I’m not sure if Keefer made it in the final cut or not, but they shot video of him too and he did appear in a Leerburg promo for the series.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

So I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep. Thought I would share some good news. Not only did I take her through her routine in the driveway with barky poodleX going on, but I have also done it a couple of times in the house with a barky poodle vid playing in the background.
We were playing flirt pole in the yard yesterday and a different dog started barking on the street. Jamie only had a very slight pause and I would say very mild apprehension. She barely missed a beat and just continued playing.  Way better !
I have been thinking a lot about what happens when we are working on luring.
I think it:
keeps her focus on me
gives her confidence in me and herself
changes her head space to positive
tells her don't worry about scary things it's just you and me kid and I'm not worried

It's the same idea I used with Egan except he was a 75lb full grown male who wanted to rip the throats out of other dogs. He would lunge, snarl, jump and twist. He went at it so hard he pulled his shoulder muscle.
Personally I don't think you need to address the situation by putting them right in the situation.
What I taught him was to focus on me and amazingly other dogs when walking became a non issue. 
I am sure what works for me doesn't work for all. But his aggression came from fear so he gained confidence from working with and focusing on me. 

So maybe the answer for Jamie is being the crazy lady walking her through luring positions in front of stores ! Preferably not in my pajamas !


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Super cute glad you are enjoying each other!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Just weighed - 12wks and 26lbs . She's raw fed, solid and fast as a bullet... like holy fast Batman ! When we play flirt pole she comes in fast and hard balls to the wall (and yes I keep low with no sharp turns) . And she's kinda gorgeous and so sweet and affectionate. Sorry can't help the brag. She is getting more confident every day. I'm totally in love.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

14wks 28.2lbs. She wasn't a co operative model today but here's a few.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Little cutie. She's busy and has no time for your camera crap! Lol.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

2 lessons and my smarty pants is nailing fetch ! Yay. It's really nice to have another interactive game that's not flirt pole, tug or chew mommy. She's also nailing "here" in a low distraction field. It's immediate and she comes in as fast as her little legs can churn. So much that she overshoots me and has to back track a bit. 
She understands "out" for ball and tug (which is also very handy when my arm or jacket is in her mouth ), working on "leave it" mostly in the context of "don't eat your own poo" .lol
What I'm having a little trouble with is focusing on me when on leash. She also still pulls despite the martingale. 
I lure with food in the house for heel, sit and down but is the heeling you do with food luring supposed to somehow carry over to leash walking ? 
She responds to leash pressure in the house or yard but once we go out into the world she loses focus and gets excited and pulls....but she does have moments where she loose leash walks beside me and looks at me. 
Overall I just feel like I don't have her attention enough and would really like to get her looking at my face rather than my treat pocket/hand or everything else in the world.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

EgansMom said:


> 2 lessons and my smarty pants is nailing fetch ! Yay. It's really nice to have another interactive game that's not flirt pole, tug or chew mommy. She's also nailing "here" in a low distraction field. It's immediate and she comes in as fast as her little legs can churn. So much that she overshoots me and has to back track a bit.
> She understands "out" for ball and tug (which is also very handy when my arm or jacket is in her mouth ), working on "leave it" mostly in the context of "don't eat your own poo" .lol
> What I'm having a little trouble with is focusing on me when on leash. She also still pulls despite the martingale.
> I lure with food in the house for heel, sit and down but is the heeling you do with food luring supposed to somehow carry over to leash walking ?
> ...


Great news on the fetch! I love fetch as a training tool.

The way I train, I just let puppies pull. I put them on a harness and use a long line. When they hit about 5-6 months, I introduce leash pressure using markers on a flat collar and then move to a prong to proof the loose leash training.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Great news on the fetch! I love fetch as a training tool.
> 
> The way I train, I just let puppies pull. I put them on a harness and use a long line. When they hit about 5-6 months, I introduce leash pressure using markers on a flat collar and then move to a prong to proof the loose leash training.


Thanks. What I had been doing was walking her on a regular length leash (due to being in a residential area with traffic) then when we get to the field where it's safe I let her off leash for running recalls ....and now I can do a little fetch/tug with ball on a rope between recalls ! Unfortunately I think she has already outgrown the harness I had so I will need another. 
I think the long line would be great for in the field if I feel there are too many distractions. Sometimes others walk their dogs there...so I haven't been letting her off leash during those times.

I remember seeing the video of you walking off leash with Valor and his eyes were glued to your face ...how does one accomplish that ? Jamie stares at my hand or pocket. If I say "look at me " or point my non treat hand to my nose she will look at me....but it always has to be cued.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

EgansMom said:


> Thanks. What I had been doing was walking her on a regular length leash (due to being in a residential area with traffic) then when we get to the field where it's safe I let her off leash for running recalls ....and now I can do a little fetch/tug with ball on a rope between recalls ! Unfortunately I think she has already outgrown the harness I had so I will need another.
> I think the long line would be great for in the field if I feel there are too many distractions. Sometimes others walk their dogs there...so I haven't been letting her off leash during those times.
> 
> I remember seeing the video of you walking off leash with Valor and his eyes were glued to your face ...how does one accomplish that ? Jamie stares at my hand or pocket. If I say "look at me " or point my non treat hand to my nose she will look at me....but it always has to be cued.


Are you marker training?

Timing is critical. Only mark when you have eye contact during the behavior. I use a clicker to start because I think it is more clear to the dog, but it doesn't really matter as long as you have a clear marker.

When you are out adventure training. Wait until her focus is elsewhere and stop walking. When she looks at you, mark and reward. 

I didn't really train Valor to do this. He has always given me eye contact from day 1 together. It got reinforced when I was charging the marker and it has stayed a strong habit.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Are you marker training?
> 
> Timing is critical. Only mark when you have eye contact during the behavior. I use a clicker to start because I think it is more clear to the dog, but it doesn't really matter as long as you have a clear marker.
> 
> ...


Okay. I do that outside and at home but use "yes" maybe too slow mark (?) and I am probably not doing it often enough. She does give good eye contact generally speaking and is pretty attentive ... but I would like to get her more constant and focused at certain times like when we are out. Will keep working on it. Thanks.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

I wouldn't be too strict on loose leash walking at her age. Let her explore and be a pup! You could play little games with her to make her more interested in you rather than the environment.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

violetmd said:


> I wouldn't be too strict on loose leash walking at her age. Let her explore and be a pup! You could play little games with her to make her more interested in you rather than the environment.


Perhaps I didn't explain well. At 14 wks I don't expect her to walk perfectly beside me but I do think that more engagement - look at me- is well within her capabilities. That said it's up to me to reinforce that. I have been rewarding more for eye contact and she is doing it more on walks - and interestingly enough since encouraging this more - she has been more confident and relaxed on the walk and showing more of what I would consider normal interest in other things. 
What I mean is that instead of watching the person across the street walking their dog with aprehension and not wanting to take her eyes off....she now looks at them and goes "oh, okay it's a person with a dog - focus back on mom now - no big deal".


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> Perhaps I didn't explain well. At 14 wks I don't expect her to walk perfectly beside me but I do think that more engagement - look at me- is well within her capabilities. That said it's up to me to reinforce that. I have been rewarding more for eye contact and she is doing it more on walks - and interestingly enough since encouraging this more - she has been more confident and relaxed on the walk and showing more of what I would consider normal interest in other things.
> What I mean is that instead of watching the person across the street walking their dog with aprehension and not wanting to take her eyes off....she now looks at them and goes "oh, okay it's a person with a dog - focus back on mom now - no big deal".


Seems like really good progress to me! Congratulations


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Gardening glove ? What gardening glove ? Wasn't me - musta been that other puppy. 
You know, the naughty one !


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> Gardening glove ? What gardening glove ? Wasn't me - musta been that other puppy.
> You know, the naughty one !
> 
> View attachment 568276
> ...


She has grown so much!!! WOW. Pretty girl


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

She’s so cute! Even with the mischievous glimmer in her eye haha


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm very concerned. When do you admit that your puppy has a hoarding problem and find a good psychiatrist ? On the bright side she will play fetch with anything!


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Haha she’s got that bratty Wendelin girl look to her!


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

16 wks 35.8lbs


















She looks so much like her mom !









She's doing great. We had some kinks to work out. She plays balls to the wall rough. Some good "downs" and rules for play and she gets her rough tug fix and I don't get my jacket sleeves shredded.
Went for her first big vet visit a few days ago. There were other owners with GSD, Border Collie, Lab, and Golden Retriever in the parking lot. She did perfect. Mild curiosity but no fear or over the top excitement !
Like "hey. there's some dogs and folks...cool but I'm with my mom !"
I couldn't go in but the vet called me to discuss the appointment. She said Jamie was " incredibly smart, friendly, and social with no aggression or signs of fear or stress during the appointment". She said she was seeing some puppies during covid that were not social and that Jamie was lovely and whatever I am doing..keep it up.
I was sooo PROUD of her I could have burst !
I am so glad I listened to my gut because it said all along that she might just surprise everyone !
Sorry for those who haven't read the other thread and don't know what I'm referring to.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Cutest thing ever. When Jamie has something in her mouth she's not supposed to (like my pj top) I take it and ask for "out" and she rolls her eyes up and to the side like "oopsie".
She also has a cowlick (you can see in the pics) on the top of her head ! I guess mom licked her a few too many times in the wrong direction ! lol. I hope it stays as she grows.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

18 wks and 42.4 lbs
Smarty pants move I've never seen my other two do as pups. I stuff her cone shaped kong with frozen raw ground food. When stuff gets stuck in it she picks it up and throws it to the ground from as high as she can, as hard as she can to knock the yummies out !
I think this is also the first 2wk period that her coat has stayed the same color.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Haha! Problem solving. Watch door knobs! She is growing into quite the little beauty.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

She's gotten so big!!!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I love the picture of her peeking around the tree.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

They go from cute and harmless to your really hurting me quite fast.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> They go from cute and harmless to your really hurting me quite fast.


Like my cat :/ They are nasty little things.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Haha! Problem solving. Watch door knobs! She is growing into quite the little beauty.


omg hilarious that you just said that...she locked me out of the downstairs bathroom today !


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Found a new trail today and at the end was Jamie's favorite thing...snow mountains. About 10 feet high this time. She fearlessly climbed to the top and ran across the ridge.







+







+









=


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

One of the smaller snow mountains closer to home


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Monaghan Forest trail
For some reason my camera was on the setting that put a bunch of "artistic" filters on the shots and I couldn't figure out how to fix it/watch her/keep her from eating the camera and my gloves etc...but some turned out cool.









Where's Waldo ?


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

21 wks " looking all growed up Ma !"








Jamie the explorer - cave under fallen tree (hint look for her nose)


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

The adventures of Jamie continue... One of the local restaurants shut down for construction 








































She was very excited to find treasures like pop bottles and work gloves 








And she got in the basket of this loader ? lifter ? type construction vehicle








Then she had some banking to do !








Think she enjoys the fact I have a sleep disorder. We can get away with a lot at night !


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

So cute! Christina has a Hakova x Norik litter coming up and I would be lying if I said I wasn't tempted... 😂


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Breaking news : Jamie went on a 10 minute ride to Pinhey forest and back last night . No vomiting...not even drool !!!!
In other breaking news: My girl is very particular about things being "just so". The tv is usually on...it's hooked up to my computer so if I am not watching it has a 55' screensaver of my girl. My pc did updates so the tv screen went black. Jamie "told it off" because it just wasn't right ! Did I mention she is a little peculiar in an evil genius way ? She didn't seem nervous at all...more like she was trying to tell me something was not ok.
More creative problem solving...
There were some bits sticking up on Jamie's bully stick that she was trying to pull off. Holding in her front paws was not solid enough. Standing on it on the floor was not working - kept slipping. So she took it to the bottom step of the 6 steps to upstairs - set it on the bottom step and wedged it against the riser and stood on it with her front feet to pull/chew the bits off. In essence using the stair and riser as a brace.
I was impressed.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

6mos (ish)


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

water is awesome 1

water is awesome 2

sorry for some reason 2nd vid starts at 0:22 sec


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Jamie is getting big! Such a pretty girl.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Just a very good looking girl


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Not sure if she's going through a lighter coat phase or it looks lighter because she has half the backyard in it in the form of dried mud. This girl loves water -even a puddle will do - almost as much as climbing things.

Funny Jamie story. Backstory...so when she was a baby if she had an accident in the house I would clean it with dish soap or all purpose stuff.
So we went over to visit a friend at her apartment. She is recovering from cancer AND heart surgery so she gets around very slowly. Her son had been over with his dog previously and his dog had pooped on the balcony. Son swore he cleaned it all up.
Anyways my friend says just open the balcony door so Jamie can explore. OK. So next thing you know Jamie comes back in from the balcony and drops a dried up poop on the living room floor. I told my friend don't get up. No big deal. So I flushed that one and got a bag to check for more on the balcony. As I'm heading out to the balcony with my bag we hear Jamie rummaging around in my friends kitchen ! We both kinda went "let's just wait and see what she's up to".lol.
So she comes trotting out to me ...just as proud as punch...delicately carrying a bottle of dish soap. Upright no less !
Smartest little helper ever ! My friend and I laughed so hard we almost peed !

I think her and @Sabis mom Shadow may have some things in common. lol. I'm glad I listened to my instinct. There is just something "uncanny" about the way she connects the dots. Or maybe these girls just ended up with the weird moms.

My girl starts "grade school" on May 17th. She already knows most of it to varying degrees but some polishing will help and also enable her to do things like the Canine Good Citizen Certificate and some for fun stuff. TBD. Maybe Scent Detection which is offered at the same school. There are 3 OB levels (informal) and I hope to complete them by the end of summer. I am feeling very positive because not only does her instructor own his own WL GSD's but one of them is actually Jamie's maternal Grandfather's (Cert z Kolovecskeho mlyna) progeny ! Small world.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

She's a really beautiful girl!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

EgansMom said:


> 6mos (ish)
> View attachment 571717
> 
> 
> ...


Super pretty girl! Looks super !


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jamie sounds like a fun little monkey. Hopefully she isn't anything like Shadow! Lol.


----------

